# Take this OUT of your preps!



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Starcreek,
rather than just posting the video you should give a bit of a description. Some folks don't jump to a link to find out what it is about. Triclosan and triclocarban in products like soaps, toothpaste and mouthwash contribute to health concerns. The problems are severe enough that the chemicals are being banned in consumer products.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I make my antibacterial soap---water, vitamin E(pin in tablets), and rosemary(however many drops make you comfortable--I use 20/30).
Shake before each use.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I make just a plain soap lye lard and goat milk. We don't use anti bacterial soaps.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry for not posting a description. It was a short video, and after watching it I went to check out the antibacterial soap on our bathroom sink, and it has none of the offending chemicals in it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the warning, Starcreek.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

There is not really any need for antibacterial soap, and in fact, there is some thought that it can actually contribute to drug resistant bacteria. Putting antibacterials in soap is like putting wheels on a frying pan - you can market the extra, but it has nothing to do with the intended function of the product. Soap is designed to loosen the "stuff" on surfaces (skin cells, dirt, pathogens, etc.) so that running water can rinse it all away. All the extra antibacterial chemicals do - in my opinion - is cause more damage to skin and kill off beneficial bacteria.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DrPrepper said:


> There is not really any need for antibacterial soap, and in fact, there is some thought that it can actually contribute to drug resistant bacteria. Putting antibacterials in soap is like putting wheels on a frying pan - you can market the extra, but it has nothing to do with the intended function of the product. Soap is designed to loosen the "stuff" on surfaces (skin cells, dirt, pathogens, etc.) so that running water can rinse it all away. All the extra antibacterial chemicals do - in my opinion - is cause more damage to skin and kill off beneficial bacteria.


That's what the Docs said when my youngest was born. They said even as sick as she was she NEEDED to be exposed to everyday germs to build her immune system.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

There is always old school.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the warning @Starcreek .

I would agree with @DrPrepper on there is no need for antibacterial anything either. We use vinegar for our kitchen benches and for toilets etc. If we are prepping meat we use hydrogen peroxide to wipe over our benches afterwards, it kills Q Fever virus in meat juices and we soak hankies etc in it if DH gets a recurrence of Q Fever. If we are sick I wipe over the door knobs and door surrounds with rubbing alcohol and if a tummy upset the toilet gets done over in rubbing alcohol inside and out.

Interesting to note as an ex nurse that they didn't ban the stuff in hospital hand washes too. I will say that because of antibacterial everything in hospitals that is why the bugs are resistant and we are seeing so many cases of after surgery infections such as golden staph amongst others.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

sewingcreations15 said:


> Thanks for the warning @Starcreek .
> 
> I would agree with @DrPrepper on there is no need for antibacterial anything either. We use vinegar for our kitchen benches and for toilets etc. If we are prepping meat we use hydrogen peroxide to wipe over our benches afterwards, it kills Q Fever virus in meat juices and we soak hankies etc in it if DH gets a recurrence of Q Fever. If we are sick I wipe over the door knobs and door surrounds with rubbing alcohol and if a tummy upset the toilet gets done over in rubbing alcohol inside and out.
> 
> Interesting to note as an ex nurse that they didn't ban the stuff in hospital hand washes too. I will say that because of antibacterial everything in hospitals that is why the bugs are resistant and we are seeing so many cases of after surgery infections such as golden staph amongst others.


SC,
We transitioned my hospital from antibacterial soap to a bland (non-medicated) soap not too long ago. At first, staff were surprised that I would want to take away the antibacterial properties of the soap, but they have been very accepting, and we've not had any kind of spike or increase in infections since we started. For our surface cleaning, we are using an improved hydrogen peroxide cleaner (Oxyvir), which seems to be working quite well. If only we could just spray the community with it, we might see fewer cases of MRSA and MRSE!


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Woohoo @DrPrepper now that is a common sense approach and as I suspected it is a better approach from what you have seen as the results of less infections. It has been a few years since I was in the nursing profession so good to see it is changing for the better.

Yes I have a few friends who rub antibacterial lotion all over themselves every time they touch things and as a result they are always sick. You have to let the body be exposed to some germs to build up immunity to them which is something a lot of people don't understand.


----------

